# Extreme Decorations



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://s7.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=...et.com&ap=1

Click on the link, it's about a 5 min video make sure your sound is on.

Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

The link does not work.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It is working for me







I've worked on this a long time trying to upload this video









http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y275/Tami...sLightHouse.flv

Try this & click on first image, it is working for me maybe because it is my acct









Sorry!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

RizFam said:


> It is working for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked over here...... thanx


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bill H said:


> It is working for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked over here...... thanx








[/quote]

Oh I'm so glad, Thanks Bill. I can't tell you how many different ways I've approached this.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Bill H said:


> It is working for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked over here...... thanx








[/quote]
Hmmmm.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

It loaded fine for me. I'm glad you put that on here, because it is impressive to watch and listen to. Someone posted a link to it last Christmas also. I don't know if you remember the story behind it, but the house is in a Cincinnati suburb. The music was broadcast on a low power FM transmitter so you could hear it on your car stereo. They finally had to shut the display down because it was causing such a tremendous traffic jam in the neighborhood. It was a shame, because they put so much money, time, and effort into it. I believe it was even shown on one or more of the national morning talk/news shows.

Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, this was sent to me last Christmas as well & then I saw the story on the "Today Show"








I hope everyone can open it.

Tami


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

That is really sooo cool...can you just imagine all the work put into that??















Too bad they couldn't keep it up.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

That's a cool video----wonder what his neighbors think?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

The true meaning of Christmas, ok maybe not.
What a blast and to find out it was real even makes it more unbelivable.
Thanks for sharing.

Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Part two.

Clicky


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Part two.
> 
> Clicky


I like this one even BETTER!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Part two.
> 
> Clicky


That's Great Jim







I've never seen that one









Thanks








Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tami,

Thanks for posting! Working fine for me.









I remember both of these from last year, and was hoping someone would find them again!
Absolutely stunning!























Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Those are absolutely amazing!!! Can you imagine living in that house with the lights flashing all the time?!?







I can't believe how people are able to do that--so much talent!!! And I love the songs they picked.

Thanks for posting those!

Brenda


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

This year the light show was moved to a city park in Mason, Ohio.

Read all about it.

Light Show Info


----------

